# Who are the first three villagers moving into your town? (after the starters)



## Dizzardy (Mar 22, 2020)

Some people are probably around the point where they're working on building homes for new villagers to move in. I was wondering what are the three new villagers moving into your town?

My first villager is Chester, but I already knew that because I invited him after meeting him on a trip.

My other two villagers moving in are...Puddles and Gladys! (I just checked right now) 

I'm happy since I never had any of these villagers before (and they all look cool)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 22, 2020)

First is Al. The two still coming are Bianca and Fauna. I'm kinda excited for Fauna.

I'm jealous you got Gladys, I love that villager. Then again, I do have her amiibocard.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm getting Pinky, Kiki (I invited both of them), and... CLAY. Ew.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 22, 2020)

patty, tucker and coco. when i was younger i hated patty and sent her mean letters in hopes that she would move but she has grown on me a lot. tucker is alright, my least favourite part about his design is his shirt. i got coco using my nook ticket and she's a dreamie of mine.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 22, 2020)

Marina, Agent S, and Stu.


----------



## Chachamaru (Mar 22, 2020)

OGHHH chester is a cutie, I want him so bad. My starters were coach and paula, then the three that moved in were tangy, hopkins (he moved), and  savannah. Now I have greta, al, and lucha too.

so far, no one i'm too excited over. Hopkins was actually my fave of the bunch but I let him go in hopes of having one of my faves move in..


----------



## usa-chan (Mar 22, 2020)

hugh, audie, and midge! hugh just moved in today, but i'm not very excited for him or midge. audie, on the other hand, is one of my dreamies so this turned out great!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 22, 2020)

Megan, twiggy, and boomer


----------



## moon_child (Mar 22, 2020)

Mine are Sprinkle, Molly and Zucker! They’re all such cutie patooties. I guess I lucked out on the mystery island tours cause they were the ones that showed up on those random islands.


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 22, 2020)

Victoria (moved in today!), Deli, and Celia!

I found all 3 on islands.  Took me 6 islands to get 3 villagers, and I definitely passed up several villagers (including Tabby lol)


----------



## mirrormirror (Mar 22, 2020)

June, Audie and Sherb! All invited from islands and I'm working on getting all the furniture for their houses c:


----------



## marea (Mar 22, 2020)

Rosie, Rex and Gayle! The first two can stay but i want Gayle gone.


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 22, 2020)

I got all three of mine coming Tommorow through nook mile ticket invites. Patty, Jeremiah and Marina. Really looking forward for them to join the island


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2020)

So far I invited Carmen and Stitches. I'll definitely get another one from an island, but I have to grind for the inventory slots first.


----------



## mohn (Mar 22, 2020)

They're moving in tomorrow, but I got Olive and Zucker from island invites and Audie moving in randomly. Got pretty lucky!


----------



## Soenatte (Mar 22, 2020)

Chrissy, Nate and Kitt.... and I seriously dislike all three of them... :[


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2020)

Anabelle the anteater, Sherb the goat, and Norma the cow. 

I invited Anabelle. Sherb told me he was already moving in when I met him on an island - so didn't get a choice there but I would have invited him anyway! Norma was random. I had to Google her actually because I'm not familiar with the _Welcome amiibo_ villagers.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 22, 2020)

Ava, Drake, and Maddie!

I'm a hugeee fan of Maddie, she's such an adorable dog~


----------



## popstar (Mar 22, 2020)

skye, egbert and piper 

skye was invited by me, egbert and piper were randomised.. piper is cute, but my island is going to be full of chickens and birds!  i already have a jock bird haha


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 22, 2020)

Raddle, Sprinkle and Gayle.

I invited Raddle in from the island, while the other two are random.

I like Sprinkle and Gayle, but sorry, only Raddle is staying.


----------



## Wickel (Mar 22, 2020)

Audie (I invited her), Caroline and Wade!
I have never had any of them in a town before, and I think Wade looks pretty cute. I already have another penguin though so I would've preferred something else. I don't know what I think of Caroline lol..


----------



## Toska (Mar 22, 2020)

I got Cranston, Rhonda, and Winnie! They all seem pretty nice, but we'll see what happens! I just wish I would've went to more islands.


----------



## Mint (Mar 22, 2020)

Maddie (invited), Vesta (invited) and Moe (random) have moved in.


----------



## salvagedstardust (Mar 22, 2020)

Took me seven islands to find my three villagers! Audie, Doc, and Megan. Doc’s new design is 100% craft beer cool Professor vibes, can’t wait.


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 22, 2020)

Only Draco so far.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 22, 2020)

God, my third one was already randomized and I got Jambette... please invite three villagers over to your island before you finish the houses.


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 22, 2020)

Sherb, Fauna, and Piper, all invited.

Sherb moved in today.


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Mar 22, 2020)

*A HOTSTREAK of Island Villagers!*

So I had picked up Merengue from an island yesterday.....and I reset becasue....while I love Mira, one of the villagers it started me with, I was very unhappy with her because she just.....diidn't work for this theme. I mean, I could say she was representing the character Velvet from RWBY, but I don't know. I just think she's not a good fit.

So I reset the island, and got someone I wanted for sure. Cherry the Dog. Anyway, I have played the firsst few days, and plan to stop TT on Tuesday and keep it there until actual time catches up. But that's not what I want to talk about.

You see, I have been on a hotstreak when it comes to the villagers I found on islands. THe three I found, in order, were Drago, Flora, and Marina. Yeah....some REALLY nice ones. I plan to trade Marina for Octavian if trading is a thing, and Flora might leave at some point, but Drago is stying for sure to represent the Wyvern Grimm.

Anyway, who were the first three you came across on you Island adventures?


----------



## thundershot (Mar 22, 2020)

Coco (arrived today), Pango, and Erik (who will probably arrive in the next couple days)


----------



## FrankenBerry (Mar 22, 2020)

My first three from the islands were zucker, skye and audie, pretty good all around definitely might keep them all


----------



## P. Star (Mar 22, 2020)

I invited Zucker, but I completed the 3 villager plots before I could invite two others. Coco and Tammi and were my random move ins. I like Coco, but Tammi, along with Drift and Sylvia, is not staying permanently.


----------



## DarkKing427 (Mar 22, 2020)

My first three were Audie, Cole, and Annalisa. I was really happen when I saw it was Audie who was moving in.


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 22, 2020)

Bianca, Bertha and Cranston. All invited as I was a little afraid of random moves in.


----------



## Carina (Mar 22, 2020)

Apple, Drago and Gayle  All of them are random move ins. I like them!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 22, 2020)

My initial villagers are Frita and Bud. I invited all three new villagers which I should expect in about 2 days, I think: Kiki (my absolute favorite), Paolo and Apple. Pretty good villagers, imo.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 22, 2020)

Mine were Celia, Alfonso and Bunnie! The only one I like is Bunnie. Alfonso is kinda growing on me though


----------



## Halima (Mar 22, 2020)

I’ve invited Audie, Sherb and June to move in


----------



## Peter (Mar 22, 2020)

My favourite villager has been Stitches ever since I had him back in Wild World, and I always go out my way to get him in my towns. I told myself this time I'm going to take it slow and just see what the island gives me.

Today I got my first random move-in...:



Spoiler


----------



## Saralie (Mar 22, 2020)

My starting villagers were Agnes & Rudy, I invited Flurry, Sherb, & Audie from the island. Was hoping for Tangy because I saw some others got her but my Nook Miles were dwindling and I like Audie's back story. Plus, I'm hoping when she wants to move there will be someone who really wants her.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 22, 2020)

I've plotted the three houses today so Beau and Merengue were invited from excursions, Wendy is turning up all by herself.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 22, 2020)

Peter said:


> My favourite villager has been Stitches ever since I had him back in Wild World, and I always go out my way to get him in my towns. I told myself this time I'm going to take it slow and just see what the island gives me.
> 
> Today I got my first random move-in...:
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!!!! That had to have made your day! I love Stitches too- he's so cute! Hopefully one day I'll get him. Also holding out for Tangy & Bob (like everyone else). Who else are you hoping for?


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Mar 22, 2020)

Merry & Mitzi whom I invited out of fear of getting uglies LOL. & Clay


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 22, 2020)

I invited villagers from the first three islands I visited...I got Tia, Paolo, and Cookie.


----------



## Spontida (Mar 22, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> Some people are probably around the point where they're working on building homes for new villagers to move in. I was wondering what are the three new villagers moving into your town?
> 
> My first villager is Chester, but I already knew that because I invited him after meeting him on a trip.
> 
> ...



I want Puddles in my town so bad! You are lucky! 

I got Hornsby, Sydney and Wendy


----------



## Saralie (Mar 22, 2020)

TortimerCrossing said:


> Merry & Mitzi whom I invited out of fear of getting uglies LOL. & Clay


Lucky! That is the first I've heard of Mitzi- I love her! I have a siamese IRL


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 22, 2020)

Marina moved in today after inviting her from a tour, I'm so happy! 

The next two were randoms and they are Freckles and Tucker....yikes, lol.  

I'm not super thrilled about either, but I'm trying to keep an open mind.  Tucker looks pretty cool and it'll be funny to have a cave man mammoth on a deserted island, lol.  Freckles is...well,  frightening,  lol.  Idk, maybe her render will look better in ACNH, but when I saw her in NL she made me feel uneasy, lol.

I didn't know tour invites correlated with who was moving into the plots.  I wish I had invited Pinky and Sherb instead, but oh wells.


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 22, 2020)

Sorry if this sounds stupid, but do you get to choose who moves into which plot?


----------



## Whisper (Mar 22, 2020)

I got Sydney, Pinky, and Al. I don't really plan on keeping any of them tbh


----------



## Boccages (Mar 22, 2020)

mohn said:


> They're moving in tomorrow, but I got Olive and Zucker from island invites and Audie moving in randomly. Got pretty lucky!



I am so jealous. I would really want Olive to move into my town.


----------



## pale-tiger (Mar 22, 2020)

I asked Marcie to move in whilst doing a tour so she's coming, and then the other two are random, which are Hugh and Anicotti! Can't say I'm too over the moon about Hugh and Anicotti, but I think they'll grow on me! My starters are Buck and Pashmina.


----------



## pink (Mar 22, 2020)

Elmer, Pango, and melba the first two I want out of my island ASAP


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 22, 2020)

Apple, Kitt (who I invited) and Clyde.


----------



## Seren (Mar 22, 2020)

I got Flurry, Sherb and Bella!  I like all of them but especially Flurry and Sherb, so cute!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 22, 2020)

Marina, Tangy, and Zucker. All invited from island tours.


----------



## kirbbys (Mar 22, 2020)

Tia, Freckles, and Moe!  Met them on my first three tours yesterday.


----------



## Marte (Mar 22, 2020)

Sydney, Apple & Hornsby. ♡ They were the three first, and i adore all three of them.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 22, 2020)

Seren said:


> I got Flurry, Sherb and Bella!  I like all of them but especially Flurry and Sherb, so cute!



I got Flurry and Sherb too! I got Audie for my 3rd, but now I'm wondering if I should have held out for Tangy. I was striking out on the Nook Miles islands so I just took Audie, I like her backstory.


----------



## moonchu (Mar 22, 2020)

originally i have genji and agnes, i invited skye from an island and the two other randoms are filbert and victoria.


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 22, 2020)

Invited Punchy, Flurry and Rosie from tours! I'll only be keeping Flurry


----------



## Arial (Mar 22, 2020)

Goldie, I asked her to come when I saw her on an island I was so lucky! She is my favorite character. Then the 2 random are Beau and Anabelle!


----------



## jupal (Mar 22, 2020)

Deena, Flora and Beau! Invited Deena and Flora from island and Beau was random~


----------



## Jas (Mar 22, 2020)

audie, gayle, and ozzie! i didn't know that the island would only show normal/peppy/lazy otherwise i would've hunted for sweet lil zucker and marina! but i love the ones that i have :')


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Mar 22, 2020)

Celia, Sherb, and Felicity (all invited).


----------



## Milanthropist (Mar 22, 2020)

Ozzie, Wendy and Kiki! Invited them all, very happy about Kiki. My first two were a bit disappointing, especially Diva lol


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 22, 2020)

I am getting Poppy, Victoria, and Broccolo. Poppy was an invite, Victoria and Broccolo were randoms. Honestly, Victoria and Broccolo are WAY better than the options I was given for peppy and lazy at the mystery islands, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 22, 2020)

Benjamin, Agent S, and Bertha


----------



## Swablu (Mar 22, 2020)

Audie, Benedict and Gladys! Not having much dreamie luck : (


----------



## Mothership (Mar 22, 2020)

Invited June, then couldn't find anyone else I wanted even after visiting quite a few mystery islands. So...the game is giving me Anchovy and Bangle. Not bad but would rather have gotten at least one more brand new animal.


----------



## Neorago (Mar 22, 2020)

Nan, Dotty and Filbert! Met them all on mystery tours. Wouldn’t say they’re my favourites (yet, who knows!) but I’m excited for them to move in nonetheless


----------



## Courier (Mar 22, 2020)

Pango, Erik and Nana.
I invited Pango and Erik but Nana was random. I kind of wish I kept searching for someone other than Pango now though.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 22, 2020)

Audie, Midge and Beau! I wanted a dog villager but these guys seem cool


----------



## claracampanelli (Mar 22, 2020)

flurry, that i met at an island!
and tucker and sprinkles, that were random xD


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 22, 2020)

deleted


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 22, 2020)

Prince the frog, Annabelle the anteater, and Fauna the deer! All I met on the islands. I'm not ready to risk it with random move ins quite yet.


----------



## Wander (Mar 22, 2020)

Bangle, Rhonda, and Papi.  I'm not terribly excited about Bangle, but I can always make him move later on, I'm sure.  -shrug-


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 22, 2020)

Gala pig, Zucker octopus, and Twiggy the bird. Not my very favorites, but I like all of them.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 22, 2020)

Stitches, stella, and Winnie I'm pretty good with mine especially stitches!<3


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 22, 2020)

Audie, Mitzi, and Papi

Edit (Cheri was my 4th villager sorry about that


----------



## GameFaceClive (Mar 22, 2020)

I went to 4-5 Nook Miles Islands in the hopes of getting some good folks but each one was disappointing. So I gave up and decided to let RNG decide. I just finished the 3 houses and the new residents are Beau, Ava and Merry! I'm happy to keep Beau around but I'm not sure about the other two yet.


----------



## hallejulia (Mar 22, 2020)

I got Pekoe who I invited as well as Felicity and Raddle who are random move-ins.
They're all villagers that I've never had before which makes me really excited.
I'm looking forward to meeting Pekoe and Raddle (perfect timing to get a villager wearing a face mask) but I'm not too sure about Felicity as I dislike most of the female cat villagers.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 22, 2020)

I restarted again since I wanted to unlock the bedhead hair without accidentally progressing my island a few days ahead of everyone else (did it on tutorial day), but this time I'm sticking with my island. After a bit of catch up to my previous file (Day 4). Unfortunately during my travels to the islands, I never came across a villager I really wanted so I left it up to random move-ins again.

Got *Zucker, Puddles and Gladys*. Not really happy about Zucker, but not much I can do about it. Puddles and Gladys are alright, though.


----------



## minimoon (Mar 22, 2020)

Jealous of everyone who got flurry and sherb! Mine aren't bad though - Cookie, Nana (who was in my NL town) and Lucky.


----------



## nammie (Mar 22, 2020)

Flurry (first villager I saw on an island and I had her in acnl for a really long time!!!)

Jacob (saw on an island but didn't invite hmmm)

Bianca (random)


----------



## Gigiopo (Mar 22, 2020)

Well, I am getting Cube (my dreamie) Skye and Victoria! I couldn't be happier, and Cube just moved in today!


----------



## Ras (Mar 22, 2020)

I got Zucker and Fauna from an island. I guess it’s a coincidence, but I saw Bubbles on an island and told her to have a nice life, but she’s my third. What the actual yuck?


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 22, 2020)

Marina (found her on my free ticket island), Biskit and Pango


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Mar 23, 2020)

I got Moe, Rosie, and Dora! I can’t wait to get the campsite so I can move some dreamies in!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2020)

I got Felicity, Broccolo, and Fauna!


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 23, 2020)

I got Alfonso, Fauna, and Flora! They were random so I'm pretty happy! Not the biggest fan of Alfonso but, who knows, maybe he will grow on me.


----------



## Indrii (Mar 23, 2020)

Sandy, Apple and Beau! I invited all three.

I’ve never had Sandy or Apple before so I’m excited to see what they’re like. I had Beau for quite a long time in my New Leaf Town so I don’t think I’ll keep him around for too long this time. His design was just too good to pass up tho! I think Apple will also be temporary as I don’t love her design but she can stick around for a while, who knows, I may change my mind. Really looking forward to Sandy though!


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 23, 2020)

Rodeo, Gayle, and Apple!
I found Rodeo and Gayle on the ticket islands and I invited them to my island. I got Apple by random and I'm happy that I got her


----------



## emily_e_c (Mar 23, 2020)

I got tank and agnes at the start, and invited victoria from my free nook ticket. I'm just going with what the game is giving me so far but I think tank is my only keeper?


----------



## Meira (Mar 23, 2020)

I got Lily, Audie and Stitches


----------



## Sunnydere (Mar 23, 2020)

I got Beau, Rhonda and Sprinkles, all from island tours! No one _ever leaves_ if I can help it, so I’m looking forward to getting to know all these cuties!

I have 4 amiibo villagers to load in, so I have one more slot for... either an super ugly villager or an octopus lol. The more I hear about people wanting to get rid of their uggos the more I want one of my very own.


----------



## Allytria (Mar 23, 2020)

My three villagers (after the starting two) are Lolly, Apple, and Clay! I actually like them all. I love Clay’s design a lot and the other two are so adorable! I’m excited to have them here, got their houses ready for construction. (*'▽'*)


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 23, 2020)

My bf got Megan, the new purple bear villager on his first island tour visit. Next day later as he was building the house plots, plot 1 was Ozzie, plot 2 was AUDIE, and plot 3 was Megan. I was so jealous, how did he manage to get 2 out of the 8 new villagers in a pool of about 400 other villagers ugh but after thinking about it, I have an opportunity of inviting them to my island when they decided to move out of his so yeah 
Meanwhile I got Hornsby, Sprinkle, and Flurry...


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2020)

piper, prince and pekoe will be moving in tomorrow - kinda funny that all their names start with p but i’m not super in love with any of them lol. they are cute, though!


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 23, 2020)

Bob, Marina and Winnie. Then Marina moved out and Zucker moved in. Apparently Octopi are attracted to my town!


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 23, 2020)

Marina, Apple, and Weber!


----------



## Thunderbat (Mar 23, 2020)

Erik moved in today, and then Sally and Tammi is also coming. The only random one is Tammi.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 23, 2020)

i literally got super duper lucky. bob was my FIRST villager moving in and DIANA was my second



Spoiler: my villagers!


----------



## mocha. (Mar 23, 2020)

Sherb, Dotty and Nan!!

I invited Nan from an island but the other two were random - I’m so so excited for Sherb!


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 23, 2020)

Romaki said:


> God, my third one was already randomized and I got Jambette... please invite three villagers over to your island before you finish the houses.



I invited Nan. (She is not my favorite Normal. I did out of kindness.)

I invited Erik. (My favorite Lazy is Stitches.) But I do it because Erik is one of my favorite Lazy villagers—and I did not want to lose the opportunity.

I did not invited any Peppy villagers. I visited Nook Islands, rather loosely (and not on the hunt for specific villagers), and enountered separately Truffles and Anabelle. I did not invite either of them.

That was Day #02.

On Day #03 (for me, Saturday), I was informed by Tom Nook about three incoming villagers. I followed through with locations and building furniture (exterior and interior), and found out—for fact—the incoming villagers are: Nan, Erik, and Bonbon.

You are correct—if you don’t invite a villager of any categories of Normal, Lazy, and Peppy, the game will randomly assign applicable category/categories on Day #03 so you have to get established with that total of five. (This is before dealing with the remaining three categories: Cranky; Smug; and Snooty.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wander said:


> Bangle, Rhonda, and Papi.  I'm not terribly excited about *Bangle*, but I can always make *him* move later on, I'm sure.  -shrug-



Bangle is a female.

This is a brown-furred, Peppy tiger. (Pretty good villager.)

After the starters are a Jock and an Uchi, the next group are a Normal, a Lazy, and a Peppy. (So, from the first five, you get three females to two males.)

Here is a link about Bangle:

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Bangle


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 24, 2020)

I invited Felicity and Poppy from island tours and Doc is a random move in. Felicity moved in today.


----------



## Michelangelo (Mar 24, 2020)

I put down my house plots today, but I haven't started crafting the DIY furniture. Will random villagers move in if I don't craft the furniture yet? Do I still have time to recruit villagers?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 24, 2020)

After my starters,Dom and Katt,the next three villagers to move in were Audie,Sherb and Skye.I found Skye and Audie on the islands and Sherb was a random.I've been lucky with acquiring villagers so far.I have four of the brand new villagers(Raymond was my first camper)and I just invited one of my favorites,Octavian,from the island.


----------



## moonbell (Mar 24, 2020)

I invited Marina (yay!) and the other two are Rex and Bianca. Kinda funny that I randomly got a tiger and a lion.


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

Stu and fauna for now  so happy to have them


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 24, 2020)

ive got benedict, puddles, and stella! i didn't invite anyone from islands, they just arrived on their own.


----------



## MissShema (Mar 24, 2020)

Cranston, Ruby and Lolly


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 24, 2020)

Bea, Bianca, and Puck. I like Bea and Bianca, and Puck has grown on me.


----------



## LilD (Mar 24, 2020)

Zucker, Candi and Deena.  Meh


----------



## Fayde (Mar 24, 2020)

Rosie (met her in a mystery island), Sherb and Flurry.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 24, 2020)

Fayde said:


> Rosie (met her in a mystery island), Sherb and Flurry.



I have Sherb & Flurry too! My third is Audie and I started with Agnes & Rudy


----------



## a sprout (Mar 24, 2020)

Stitches, Sprinkle, and Bea!
i honestly love all of them.


----------



## HappyTails (Mar 24, 2020)

Started with Plucky and Rowan. I invited Ellie and Rex in from the Island thingamadoop and Puddles just invited herself to live on my island. Rex and Puddles haven't moved in yet but Ellie moved in today.


----------



## Verecund (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm getting Nate, Apple, and Ava after setting up all their plots today. I invited Apple from a mystery tour so I'm happy with her; I don't care for the others, though.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 24, 2020)

I haven't built the plots yet, as I want to want to invite in. So far, I've invited Lolly and Flora. I just have to nab my lazy (I'd love Dizzy, Stitches, or Filbert), and then I'll get their plots set up.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

I invited Claude from an island, he came first. The other 2 were random, Bettina and Winnie.

Not the happiest with them, Claude's cute but I didn't like the other 2. I'm jealous of people who are getting their dreamies randomly  I have to use amiibos..


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 24, 2020)

Started out with Frita and Frobert who are new to me and I have fallen in love with! The three newbies are Anicotti who I invited cause she's cute, Rodeo, and Daisy. I don't really care for the last two so will moving them out be all that difficult? I can't find any info.


----------



## dudeabides (Mar 24, 2020)

Jeremiah, olive and Annabelle


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 24, 2020)

mine are Victoria, Skye and Joey 
all from mistery islands


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2020)

Audie, Deli, and Peaches.

I'm glad about Audie but I despise Deli. I'm not fond of Peaches either


----------



## potpourri (Mar 24, 2020)

I've got Tutu, Maple, and Deli! I'm already obsessed with Tutu, she's so cute! I invited Maple and Tutu, so Deli was the real surprise.


----------



## Goop (Mar 24, 2020)

I got Coco, Victoria, and Beau! <3


----------



## Larimar (Mar 24, 2020)

I didnt know you could have a say in all 3 new villagers, until afterwards x'D I found Tutu on an island and invited her cause she's cute, and then my two random villagers were Hugh and June. I'm super happy about getting Hugh, he was one of my starter villagers in my first playthrough of Wild World, so I'm glad to have him so early in this new experience!


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Mar 24, 2020)

Well after visiting the mystery islands and seeing Biskit and Lily, I had to let them move in. They are both so adorable. I always wanted Biskit so it's a pleasure to have him. Lily is just too cute to resist. So only one will be random now which is kinda nerve wracking. Does anyone know how we'll get the other villagers or is it the same as past games?


----------



## HoennMaster (Mar 24, 2020)

Egbert, Cookie, and Kiki.


----------



## Flick (Mar 24, 2020)

Erik and Bangle from the island, and Mitzi randomly! I think I definitely lucked out haha.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 24, 2020)

Eunice, Twiggy, and Alfonso! 

Eunice and Alfonso I invited myself, and Twiggy was random!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 24, 2020)

Didn't realize you could invite all three lmao, so I ended up inviting Ellie!
Then I got Pango and Al as randos.. :|


----------



## Zanreo (Mar 24, 2020)

Pinky, Alfonso and Fauna, just went with the first 3 I saw on the islands x3 I like them all

As for the other villagers, the next one will be whoever moves into the campsite and then it might be random move-ins (or campsite) from house plots and inviting from islands again


----------



## Imbri (Mar 24, 2020)

I went on one last tour tonight and found Filbert! That's my third. I'll start getting plots ready tomorrow.


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 25, 2020)

I got two from my B Tier (Hornsby, Bianca) and an A Tier (Chevre), so I'm quite happy. They were the islanders on my first three excursions.


----------



## Limon (Mar 25, 2020)

Walker, Agent S & Aurora


----------



## Catoleil (Mar 25, 2020)

Nibbles, Sherb and Nana.
Basically the first three I saw on the mystery islands.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 25, 2020)

I invited Maddie, Stella, and Erik!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Mar 25, 2020)

Gayle the Gator, Maddie the Dog, and Rex the Lion. I invited all three of them to Shione when on trips (I've discovered I don't like having random villagers move in unannounced, and after that mistake in New Leaf, I'm happy I can just go and invite others right away).


----------



## th8827 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mitzi, Filbert, and Peanut.

I invited Mitzi, and the other two were random. I like them.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Mar 25, 2020)

I got the following:

Doc - blergh..
Nibbles - okay I guess
Midge - also okay

But I plan on getting rid of all of them asap XD


----------



## Eryot (Mar 25, 2020)

Lolly, Erik and Bluebear!


----------



## Sansy (Mar 25, 2020)

I only invited Celia from the island. The other two were random. I got Sherb and Wendy! I feel like I got lucky because all three of these guys are great so far! Especially Sherb.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 25, 2020)

Carmen, Anchovy, and Tex.

Savannah and Vivian moved in recently and I’m stoked


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 25, 2020)

I invited Marina from a mystery island, but got tired of farming tours for good villagers and just figured heck it, I'll move the ugly ones out later. That's when Tucker moved in, one of my top dreamies!! The third villager was Bubbles. She's a bit plain for my tastes so eventually I'll send her off to someone else.


----------



## hallatt (Mar 25, 2020)

Cookie, Merengue and Curlos

I invited Cookie and Merengue from island tours and Curlos was a random move in.


----------



## Saga (Mar 25, 2020)

Peaches, Pango, and Spork.

I thought they were all a little ugly at first, but now I'm really starting to like them.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 25, 2020)

Mine are Poppy, Sherb, and Flora. I've never met Flora before so I'm excited to meet her tomorrow. I might have squealed when I met Sherb so I had to invite him in and he moved in right next to my house! Poppy was just too adorable not to invite to my island and she was the first mystery islander I had.


----------



## Chanyeol (Mar 25, 2020)

I have Clay, Bertha and Flora. I invited them all but regret Bertha already!


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 25, 2020)

Celia, Rex and Bianca, i chose them all from the islands. i didn't want dreamies this early on because i want villagers to move in and out, but i still like all 3


----------



## Eternal (Mar 25, 2020)

My starters were Axel and Katt, I then invited Egbert, Caroline and Victoria. Honestly Victoria is the only one I really like lol


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2020)

Jeremiah moved in first, Audie moved in second, and Marcie just moved in today


----------



## thisisausername (Mar 25, 2020)

I invited Egbert yesterday, and Cookie and Nana were the random move ins. I was hoping for someone else.. but oh well!! My main goal is Raymond, hope I get him soon


----------



## floatingzoo (Mar 25, 2020)

Invited Nan and Audie -- and Doc moved into day... Not the biggest fan.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 25, 2020)

so far i've invited sydney, tucker, and cookie. i'm excited for sydney and cookie; i feel like they'll either stay forever or for a long time. tucker is pretty cool, i've always liked his design so i'm happy to see it often. i might let him go, though, because i would really like my lazy villager to be stitches and i dont think i'll keep two lazies. i'm also not the biggest fan of the outside of his house; it looks like a straw hut which works when he's next to the beach but won't when i make neighborhoods and stuff.


----------



## Phioxse (Mar 25, 2020)

Pango, Sally, and Beau. I think I got lucky.


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 25, 2020)

Erik, Gayle, and Felicity!


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 25, 2020)

I invited Norma and Deli and Felicity moved in as randoms.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 25, 2020)

My sister and I invited Simon, Melba and Pinky  Simon just moved in today!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 25, 2020)

My first three implants were Peaches (YUUUUCK), Rex (who I invited from a nook ticket island), and BLUEBEAR!

(they now join Kid Cat and Agnes who were my starters)


----------



## Galbador (Mar 25, 2020)

I got Punchy, Peggy and Molly. Punchy and Peggy are already here (Peggy arrived today) and maybe tomorrow, Molly will follow.


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Mar 25, 2020)

I've got Beau, Daisy and Pinky! Got pretty dang lucky!! Whenever Daisy and Pinky move I will most likely post them! I'm keeping Beau though lol


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 25, 2020)

The first three villagers who want to spend time with me, are Bubbles, Skye and ... and ... my little sweet baby Beau ;-; (I was so so happy to see his name again among the first villagers, omg i cry so hard... can't wait to meet him again on my new life). ;-;


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2020)

Rodeo, Fauna, and Cheri


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 25, 2020)

Wade, Peaches, and Bubbles.


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 25, 2020)

Ava, Nate and Flora


----------



## honeychi (Mar 25, 2020)

i got rex, felicity, and gayle!! all cuties


----------



## Campy (Mar 25, 2020)

Fauna, Bones and Cookie. Haven't had any of them before so I'm happy to get to know some new residents!


----------



## Tasuot (Mar 25, 2020)

Merengue, Zucker, and Audie!

I was especially happy about Audie. I ran into her randomly during my last island trip in an attempt to find the perfect villager haha


----------



## PajamaCat (Mar 25, 2020)

I invited Maple and Sprinkle from the island tours and I'm super excited about them both. Marcel is the random third move in. I literally don't know anything about him so I'll have to wait until he moves in to see.


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 25, 2020)

Audie, Mitzi, and Hugh I invited both Audie and Mitzi and I love them both Hugh however, needs to go ASAP I just don't like pigs in general


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 25, 2020)

Are we able to reset the first freebie island we get?


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 25, 2020)

silveraquila said:


> Are we able to reset the first freebie island we get?



unfortunately this game has autosaving so you can't exit and reset anymore


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 25, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> unfortunately this game has autosaving so you can't exit and reset anymore



Rats. :c Oh well, thanks for the info!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 25, 2020)

First was Sherb (eh)
Second was Agent S (okay)
Third was Merengue (YES)


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 26, 2020)

Flora, Hugh, and Nana. Most of my villagers are pink for some reason haha.


----------



## Mix (Mar 26, 2020)

After the first two starter villagers, I'm now having Fauna, Pinky, and Cranston moving in! Too bad they're not yellow (I'm making a yellow-themed isle), so I'm going to try to move them all out. If none of my friends want them, I'll most likely make a post on the forum later.


----------



## twistinfate (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana, Maddie, and Hornsby! I wanted Marina, Zucker, or Merengue but the three that joined me are really nice!


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 26, 2020)

I had Celia, Sherb, and Wendy move in


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 26, 2020)

Kiki, Paolo and Apple. Very satisfied, tbh


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

Spork, Apple, Annalise

meh I want my alligators!


----------



## spunkystella (Mar 26, 2020)

alice, anabelle, erik


----------



## Autoamerican (Mar 26, 2020)

Wendy, Sherb, and Chevre! I absolutely love all three of them. Chevre was the last move-in today, and tomorrow Resident Services upgrades!


----------

